# your thoughts on chemistry



## kbova (Dec 31, 2005)

I have been searching message boards and photo sites, but i still can't decide on chemistry. I process most of my negs at home and my questions all revolve around Developers and fixer.

I shoot Ilford B&W films, usually HP5 400asa either 35mm or 120mm (sometimes 125asa)

In the past I used good ole D76 and Kodak rapid fix 
I really like Ilford products and have looked into Ilford D11 and Ilford fixxers, i'm just not sure if it's better or the same.
What are you recemondations?


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 31, 2005)

ID11 is supposed to be exactly the same as D76, although the London b&w shop I use, Silverprint, reckon it is easier to mix. I'm about to start developing, and I'm probably going to go for ID11 to begin with.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 1, 2006)

ID11 and D76 are formulated pretty much the same so they are interchangeable. You won't notice any difference swapping between them.
I always preferred D76 though, but only because I preferred Kodak products.


----------

